# Threadless gift guide



## barkone (Feb 5, 2007)

This will easily become a cool and useful gift guide for everyone that wants to shop from Threadless. Among the people that were asked to voice their preferences are Andy from hideyourarms and Coty from coty gonzales. Here are some of their picks from Threadless, a good idea of a gift guide:
























For more of Andy's picks:
http://hideyourarms.com/2011/12/01/hide-arms-curated-gift-guide-threadless/


----------

